# Police Officer Tauveve Vivao



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police Officer Tauveve Vivao

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD]


*United States Department of Defense - Marine Corps Base Hawaii Police Department
U.S. Government*
End of Watch: Tuesday, May 11, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* 42
*Tour of Duty:* 2 years
*Badge Number:* 5588
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Heart attack
*Date of Incident:* Tuesday, May 11, 2010
*Incident Location:* Hawaii
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Officer Tauveve Vivao suffered a fatal heart attack while participating in a department physical training exercise aboard Marine Corps Base Hawaii.

He was transported to Castle Hospital where he was pronounced dead a short time later.

Officer Tauveve was retired from the U.S. Army and had served with the Marine Corps Base Hawaii Police Department for two years. He is survived by his wife and eight children.
Agency Contact Information
United States Department of Defense - Marine Corps Base Hawaii Police Department
Box 63062
Kaneohe Bay, HI 96863

Phone: (808) 257-2123

_*Please contact the United States Department of Defense - Marine Corps Base Hawaii Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Officer Paudert


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

RIP Officer


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------

